# Biofilm removal on surface water



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi All

What is the best way to remove the biofilm on the surface water? I'm about to install an internal UV sterlizer but this won't deal with any Mycobacteria that would be in the biofilm on the surface. Any suggestions?

David.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

You could get a surface skimmer attachment if you have a canister filter.

Here's a link to one:
http://www.aquariumguys.com/fluvalskimmer.html


----------



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Sorry for the silly question but what is a canister filter? Is that external or internal? I only have an internal filter - a fluval 2+. How would you connect this to a fluval 2+?


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

If you can point the outflow in the direction towards the surface this should agitate it enough to keep the surface from filming over. Granted, this dissipates some of the CO2 produced by the substrate and fish, so...double edged sword deal. I guess just try and angle the outflow so there is a little 'roundness' to the surface of the water, should be sufficient.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

A canister is a filter that sits outside the tank, usually below it. Water is carried down to the canister through a stiff piece of pipe inside the tank, to a hose that connects to the canister. Water is returned via a hose to the tank. 
The skimmer can be attached to the pipe in the tank that removes the water. I do not thing it can be used with an internal filter you are using. 

Keep the surface water just a bit more agitated so the surface film does not form. 
You might set up the filter you have so the outlet us just below the surface.


----------



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hi Diana K & Clearleaf,

Thanks - I'll try that.

DG


----------



## StevenLeeds (Jul 21, 2007)

Take you hose from the gravel vac so you just have the hose. Get the water flowing into the bucket and bring the hose to the surface of the tank. Hold sort of horizonatal half in the water and half out. You notice it sucking the film from the surface.


----------



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Steven, part of the El Natural philosophy is not to use a gravel vac and to allow the mulm to accumulate. I no longer have a gravel vac. I'll wait till my UV sterlizer is set up before I sort out the film issue.

David.


----------



## StevenLeeds (Jul 21, 2007)

Just a plain piece of hose is all you need, I just used the gravel vac as an example.


----------



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

good point.  Me being narrow minded. Will look at that - save spending money on a skimmer.


----------



## StevenLeeds (Jul 21, 2007)

I suprised the forum didn't didn't scramble G#%!%l V#c automatically...


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

degordon3000 said:


> Hi All
> 
> What is the best way to remove the biofilm on the surface water? I'm about to install an internal UV sterlizer but this won't deal with any Mycobacteria that would be in the biofilm on the surface. Any suggestions?
> 
> David.


I wouldn't get too rigid about removing biofilms. Remember that mycobacteria grow very slowly. If you remove the biofilm every two weeks, that would go a long ways in preventing a huge mycobacteria population buildup. You'll never be able to kill them all, just keep their numbers under some control.

In my tanks, I just insert a pitcher into the water and let the water surface fall into the pitcher. I use a 2 qt pitcher, but you could just use a cup to scoop up some of the water surface and transfer it to a bucket. After I've removed a gal or two of water this way, I'll see a little line of crud where the water line was (before I removed the water). I wipe this crud off the glass with a paper towel, because this is where the surface biofilms precipitate. Scientists have shown that this crud is very enriched with mycobacteria.

My fish, many of which survived the 2004 mycobacteriosis outbreak and are probably now disease carriers, are doing fine with the UV sterilizers and the described manual biofilm removal.

If you are not having any problems with your fish, the UV sterilizer may be all that you need to prevent problems.


----------



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Diana

A number of my platies are not looking well - curvature of the spine and such symptoms. The other fish in the tank look fine. 

David.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

From what you've described, I would use the _biofilm removal regimen_. I haven't found it to be that much trouble.

I would also remove and euthanize fish that are really looking bad. When fish get spinal deformities, they never get better. In the old days, we called it culling. If its any consolation, a little culling may be good for the health of your other fish-- and you.

There are gentle ways to euthanize debilitated fish.

I am so sorry that you have this problem.


----------



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Diana. Not too worried about the illness. At least I know now (since buying your book) that the environment of my tank is ok - it's bacteria that is the problem. I'll euthanize the affected platties. Unfortunately the option of putting them in the freezer (which I've read somewhere) is not one that I can use (my wife isn't keen on dying fish being placed in the freezer). I'll look on the forum for euthanasia options. 

Thanks again.

David


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm not sure about the freezer, that's kind of slow. Best method I've found is dropping them in a container of ice-cold water with a bunch of ice-cubes. Some say carbonated water is better, not sure how much difference it would make. I've only had to do it a couple times, fortunately, and it appears to be very quick.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Finquel is the best option.
Followed by clove oil or baking soda.
http://thegab.org/Articles/Euthanasia.html


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

I had never heard of finquel, thanks. I knew the frozen water was painful, but every time the fish has passed away in less than a second, so it was always quick. But if there's a painless method that would obviously be preferred.


----------



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks Clearleaf and DataGuru. I'll pop along to my local aromatherapy store and buy some Clove oil and make some ice cube. I'll look into the Finquel as well.


----------



## degordon3000 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ok - looked into Finquel and it's not legally available in the shops in the UK.
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=44688
I'll use oil of cloves or baking soda.


----------

